

Vellum, a verified model for LLVM - Rickasaurus
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~jianzhou/Vellvm/

======
p4bl0
So I guess you're at POPL too, Rickasaurus?

Context: we just had a paper presentation talk about Vellvm this afternoon at
the POPL[1] conference, it was very interesting.

[1] <http://www.cse.psu.edu/popl/12/>

~~~
Rickasaurus
Wish I was! Actually heard about it on twitter via @littlecalculist.

